# Carpal Punishment



## motocrash (Sep 26, 2018)

Unplug your machines for maintenance/clogs/jams!
"I just looked and knew I was in big trouble," said Schlafman
http://www.foxnews.com/health/2018/...in-sausage-making-ordeal-cut-off-own-arm.html


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2018)

Wonder how that sausage taste turned out? :eek:


----------



## foamheart (Sep 26, 2018)

If you have your mounted deer head trophies on the wall, a reefer and a back seat used as a couch in the garage, you might be a redneck!


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 26, 2018)

foamheart said:


> If you have your mounted deer head trophies on the wall, a reefer and a back seat used as a couch in the garage, you might be a redneck!


You missed the gun and the animal skin -coyote by the looks of it - on the back left wall ;) On the other hand it's very clean and organized...


----------



## motocrash (Sep 26, 2018)

foamheart said:


> If you have your mounted deer head trophies on the wall, a reefer and a back seat used as a couch in the garage, you might be a redneck!





WaterRat said:


> You missed the gun and the animal skin -coyote by the looks of it - on the back left wall ;) On the other hand it's very clean and organized...


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> On the other hand



Not any more ,,,,,


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 26, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Not any more ,,,,,


As bad as I feel for the guy....LOL


----------



## dward51 (Sep 26, 2018)

Looks like a LEM #12 in the background.  Those things are beasts.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2018)

Sucks he lost his hand.
Looks like a pretty good man cave/processing area to me.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2018)

His garage is a lot cleaner than mine!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 27, 2018)

His outlook on it is better than mine would be.  Strong fella.


----------



## un4gvn1 (Nov 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Wonder how that sausage taste turned out? :eek:



We have to hope it didn't become a family favorite!


----------

